# Best Laptop(Range between 22000/- to 27000/-)



## dubey.vibhu (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello Guys,

I want to buy a laptop in the range of rupees 22000/- to 28000/- maximum. Please suggest the best performer brand in this range.

Kindly tell me the best one between Compaq and Acer..

I would like to have Windows 7 or Vista installed..

The necessities are as under:-

1. Good Processor Speed(Core 2 Duo is desirable)
2. Good RAM (Min 2 GB)
3. Screen size (Atleast 14 inch ...15 inch is desirable)
4. Minimum 2-3 USB Ports
5. Nice Speakers
6. Minimum 250GB Hard Disk
7. DVD Writer
8. Webcam
9. Microphone
10. HDMI Ports
11. Wireless LAN 802.11b/g
12. High speed 56K modem
13. Memory card reader
14. Nice Battery life

Additional things(better if included) :-

1. Graphics Card

Any recommendation would be highly appreciated..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 14, 2010)

If you leave point no 14 my Acer Aspire 5536 wins hands down @31k ...Go for it..I m having it for 4 months and happy


----------



## cosmos (Feb 17, 2010)

About Compaq - dude, forget it. Luks dull infront of the Acer model
Acer Aspire 5542 is the model u should be looking for. Without OS - 29.5K . With extra 2gb ram i.e. total of 4gb - 32K 
But ya, the above model is an AMD one, intel model will scratch u for 4k more. But the 5542 has ATI Radeon HD 4200 Graphics and loud speakers. Config mentioned below :

#  AMD Athlon X2 Dual-Core Processor M300 (1MB L2 cache, 2.0GHz)
# ATI Radeon HD 4200 Graphics
# 15.6″ Inch (1366×768 pixels) Acer CineCrystal TFT LCD
# 2 GB DDR2 RAM
# 320GB Hard Disk
# DVD Writer
# Dolby optimized surround sound system with two built-in stereo speakers
# Acer Crystal Eye webcam
# Acer InviLink 802.11b/g/Draft-N Wi-Fi
# 4 USB port, 1 HDMI port
# 5-in-1 card reader
# 6-cell Li-Ion Battery
# Weight – 2.8 Kg
# 1 Year Warranty 

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 19, 2010)

acer webcam beats dell inspiron 1525 hands down !! Acer rocks man !


----------

